# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Serial to ethernet gateway (wiz100sr)

## GeorgeZ

Έχω κάμποσα σειριακά σε ethernet gateway (protocol converter) βασισμένα στην πλατφόρμα wiz100sr (www.wiznet.co.kr)
http://www.wiznet.io/product-item/wiz100sr/


Είναι τελικό προϊόν με κέλυφος και καλώδιο σε χάρτινο κουτάκι.

wiz100sr.jpg

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχουν επάνω custom firmware και για να περάσεις το original (που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο) θέλει έναν ειδικό προγραμματιστή (jtag) που λέγεται GenICE.

Τα κράτησα αρκετό καιρό για ανταλλακτικά, ίσως όμως σε κάποιον να είναι χρήσιμα ως έχουν.

----------


## Poshnjari

τώρα τα χαρίζεις ή τα πουλάς;

----------


## GeorgeZ

Αν έρθεις να τα πάρεις είναι τσάμπα.
Αν είναι να ασχοληθώ, να τα φέρω / πακετάρω κλπ όχι.

----------

